# Show me some sick Avant!!



## ApineWhiteDub (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey!

I know there some nice one in the member ride tread but I want to see more! I'm presently out of the country for work and yesterday I just learned I might have an pretty good deal for my that old A6 Avant! I'm back home in september so I got time to think about some projects! Show me some!

Here my summer car by the way!










Bulleyes S256 Powered! 

Thanks

Charles


----------

